# Micro-Tank Build Advice



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

Lately, I've been thinking a lot about how to design a very small (as in small enough to hold in the hand and run off batteries) aquarium, because I love to watch snails crawl around (more relaxing than a lava lamp!) and I'd like to be able to take them with me on occasion. I know my electronics well enough that I can wire everything up, but I could use some advice on a few things, mainly: where to get a suitable container or some raw acrylic I can cut up without power tools; whether/where I can find a very small air pump; and whether/where I can find a very small filter. I'm not entirely sure of the final volume, but I don't want it to be any larger than 0.25 US gallons or about 1 litre. *c/p*


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Something like these


----------



## Thalamus (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, something about like that. But my main hope is to create a semi-closed system, with fairly standard (but miniaturized) aeration and/or filtration (if needed) that'll minimize water changes.



susankat said:


> Something like these


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> Something like these


I wish I was more of an artist to be able to do that... but more on a nano level than a micro level... *r2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

These small tanks are only done on a temporary basis and has never been left going for more than a couple of weeks. The only way you would be able to put any air into the tank would be by just small air tubing and a very small pump. They can be enclosed by putting a piece of glass on top.

The tanks were made by him just using cut glass and silicone. He has made several.


----------

